# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  کاربرد استفاده از چند Instance ؟

## Programmer 1

سلام ،

کاربرد استفاده از چند Instance در SQL SERVER چیه؟ خب برای هر برنامه ای یک بانک اطلاعاتی جدا با تنظیمات خودش تعریف میکنیم ، چه دلیلی داره که از چند تا Instance استفاده کنیم؟ یعنی چه شرایطی ممکنه پیش بیاد که مجبور باشیم از چند تا Instance استفاده کنیم؟
ضمنا وقتی که SQL SERVER رو برای نصب Instance جدید نصب میکنیم آیا مثل همون دفعه اول که نصب کردیم طول میکشه؟

لطفا کمی در این باره توضیح بدهید.

----------


## ali ghaemi

داشتن بیش از یک نسخه از SQL Server روی یک سروراگر تعداد Db ها و یا Login های ما زیاد باشدوجود پیکربندی های متفاوت برای مجموعه ایی از Application هابرای آزمایش و تست
 Shared Featured ها بین نمونه های مختلف به اشتراک گذاشته می شوند یعنی فقط یکبار نصب می شوند بنابراین زمان کمتری بستگی به تعداد Feature های نصب شده می تواند طول بکشد .

----------


## msabbaghi

البته تمام این توضیحات درسته ولی تو سایت اصلی کمتر پیش میاد که چنتا اینستنس وجود داشته باشه چون
1. از............, schema , filegroup , permissionاستفاده می کنیم
2. login های مختلفی میتونیم ایجاد بکنیم
3. سایت اصلی جای یک دیتابیس مگر اینکه یک سرور برای چندین مقصود خاص داشته یاشیم
در کل کار خوبی نیست چون همه دیتابیس ها رو میتونیم روی یک ایستنس نصب بکنیم و از تنظیمات اس کیو ال استفاده بکنیم

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
اگر شما دیتابیسهای مختلف برای نسخ مختلف SQL Server داشته باشید مجبورید که برای هر نسخه یک Instance نصب کنید و تمایلی هم نداشته باشید که به همه دیتابیسها رو به نسخه آخر بروز کنید.
دومین مورد بحث درمورد امنیت User SA مطرح میشه که ممکنه یک نرم افزاری با این User به Instance مربوطه متصل میشه که روی اون دیتابیسهای دیگری هم هست که نمیخواهید با اونها کاری داشته باشید.
مجبورید اونها رو به Instance جدید منتقل کرده و با یک رمز جدید باهاش ارتباط برقرار کنید.ولی اگر بتوانید در همین سناریو نیز به جای sa از یک user دیگه استفاده کنید باز نیازی به استفاده از Instance های مختلف نمی باشد.

----------

